# info about slin HUMALOG and ACTRAPID



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

...these 2 brand of slin..are the sma slin as rapidity?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Humalog

Humalog is an Eli Lilly product, with the active ingredient insulin lispro. It is extremely rapid-acting, and will typically begin to work within 15 minutes. Effects of the insulin last for between 2 and 5 hours. It is faster-acting than soluble insulin, and is therefore extremely useful around mealtimes. Like many other rapid-acting forms of insulin, humalog may be combined with intermediate or longer-acting insulin for a longer period of blood glucose maintenance.

Actrapid

Actrapid itself is human soluble insulin. When it enters the body, it works in the same way as natural insulin and increases overall ability for the body to uptake glucose. Soluble, or neutral, insulin such as Actrapid is fast-acting (usually between 30 minutes and an hour) and lasts for approximately eight hours depending on dose. Soluble insulin is usually used before a meal, and controls postprandial blood glucose levels.

Novorapid

Novorapid is insulin aspart. When novorapid is injected, it is extremely fast-acting, and works rapidly to normalise blood sugar levels. It typically begins working after 10-20 minutes, and will last for between 3 and 5 hours. It may be injected before a meal, and sometimes immediately after, to ensure strict control of post-prandial levels.

Humalog and Novorapid are the better choice.

Sam


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

cause my friend has a ggod quantity of ACTRAPID, and he give to me free avial fo 1000 ui.

i wanto to use actrapid in that way.

only after work out i shot first week 4 ui of slin and a shaker of 40g vitargo and 50 g whey iso

the second week 6 ui to reach 8 ui for the next weeks.

anyway 1 hour after the shaker i will eat chicken with rice and no fat.

so it would be ok...

or i can ear the efffect of the slin during the night?

i finsish my work out at 8 p.m so if it dure 8 h...it can dure as 4 a.m...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would use either Humalog and Novorapid as they are faster and taking slin at 8pm is not a great idea in my book, i push it taking it at 6.30pm but i don't go to sleep until after 11pm so it has all ready peaked by then


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

i go to sleep at 12

so are 4 hours...but actrapid how much dure? 8 hours?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't understand what your asking?? Dure??


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he mean duration.

Read the patent sheats on these products the humalog one is avalible online it has all the information contained within..

ok a 1min google search turned this up..

http://pi.lilly.com/us/humalog-pen-pi.pdf

ok not the data sheet but still

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001261.html

research man its just a google away. Especialy with stuff like this you need to do your own reading and come to your own conclusion. Dont place your health/wellbeing in the hands of others. Rember its down to you to make a educated decision.


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

wogihao said:


> I think he mean duration.
> 
> Read the patent sheats on these products the humalog one is avalible online it has all the information contained within..
> 
> ...


yes I mean duration

anyway thank you bro


----------

